# 2012 Duramax



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking at a 2012 Gmc 2500 duramax with 14,000 miles. Is there anything I should know, look out for? Thanks in advance..


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

Had a 2011 - great truck. Now have a 2013 - another great truck. I would be careful if the truck has had any mods. With 14000 miles its just getting broken in. Run a car fax to see the repair / wreck history.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^this

Ive got a 13' Silverado with more miles than that and couldnt be happier. The thing will run.....got a ticket before i made the first payment lol.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just make sure to get the truck checked out. The few people that I know who bought them got rid of them rather quickly because the of the DEF tank/line issues and constant fault codes/check engine light causing reduced power.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 2012 Chevy 3500 4X4 DRW and so far really like the truck other than when it goes into regen mode. Then it sucks until it is through.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

My dad has a 2013 3500 DRW 4x4 Durmax and loves it. He tows a 34' 5th wheel and has about 10k miles on the truck towing. He said he gets about 10 mpg at 70 mph. At 55-60 mph he said he gets about 13. He traded a 05 power stroke in when the head gasket issue happened at 60k miles. He has had zero issues with the truck so far.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Those mpg are while towing obviously just to clarify.


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

I would look up the history through a GM service center to see what work if any has been done. 

I have a 2011 LML duramax and haven't had any issues. Has 63k on it.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

x2 on kck saying look up the history. Get the VIN number and a dealer can run history. Find a paint and body shop nearby that will walk around it and tell you if it has had any paint work. CARFAX is no guarantee that it is what they say.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I just saw you are in Cove. If the seller will let you, run it by that paint shop on Decker drive, can't remember the name, near Carls Transmission. He will tell you if & where it has any body repairs.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

My 11' has 70k on it now and hasn't seen a dealer since I bought it. I keep getting recall notices to get the DEF update that caused the issues that DSL_PWR is referring to, but my DPF/CAT/UREA injection **** _fell_ off the truck about 30k miles ago, lol.


----------



## JT Swann (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't wrong with the Duramax


----------

